# HSF Modem [SOLVED]

## furkan

Hi eveybody,

I'm trying to get my conexant hsf modem under gentoo. I have installed hsf modem driver of linuxant and everything that goes with. I can even connect to the internet but my problem is that exemple I'm downloading something, it downloads normal every 20 seconds it goes to 0 kbps and comes again to 5.5 kbps. Does anybody had any problem like this? And also when I do hsfconfig it gives me 

 *Quote:*   

> error: "kernel.modprobe" is an unknown key

 

it continues to compile but like I said it goes to 0 kbps and comes to 5 kbps.

Thanks so much.

----------

## cokey

wait a moment, are you compiling or downloading? What you have said doesn't make sense. Can you write it more clearly? Also what is HSF? You do know that is "heatsink and fan", right? Try to describe things a little more throughly.

find the name and do modinfo <name>

----------

## Monkeh

cokehabit, HSF is a type of Conexant winmodem.

----------

## furkan

I will re-explain all. I have installed gentoo 2006.0 grp version. I have also installed the latest hsf (conexant winmodem, like Monkeh said) driver from "linuxant.com" (they made conexant modem drivers). Everything works with modem. I have ,then, installed wvdial and configured it. I have connected to internet but when I download something, anything, the speed of download is supposed to be 5 kbps (KiloBytes Per Second) but all 20 seconds the speed goes to 0 kbps, it don't download. Can you tell me why ?

Notes:

1) When I do hsfconfig to configure the modem, it gives me

 *Quote:*   

> error: "kernel.modprobe" is an unknown key

 

Is it because of that the speed is 0 kbps ?

2) I have slamd64 and installed same driver everything was very good.

It is very urgent.

----------

## sternklang

 *furkan wrote:*   

> I have also installed the latest hsf (conexant winmodem, like Monkeh said) driver from "linuxant.com" (they made conexant modem drivers). 

 

Did you use the ebuild in portage for this ("emerge hsfmodem") or download from linuxant.com and install it manually? If you did the latter, try using the portage version.

----------

## furkan

I tryed both ones.

----------

## sternklang

Well, take a look at this site (Google is your friend) and scroll down to the 56K Modem section. You'll see a successful run of the configuration that includes your error, so your problem is something else. 

However, further down it mentions that without a license key from Linuxant your modem's speed will be limited. Could that be your problem?

----------

## furkan

I don't think it's the license because it is the full one, not the free, (the same I used for slamd64 and it has worked). Thanks for the site, but my problem is still not solved  :Sad:  .

----------

## sternklang

Is it wvdial that's reporting the download speed? Maybe the problem is there -- can you time the download of a file of known size, then divide the time in seconds into the file size to get the average real download speed and see if it matches what wvdial says?

----------

## furkan

Thanks for the fast reply.I don't think that it is wvdial that show false speed. Because I have tryed to open websites with firefox but it didn't open any websites, emerge don't downloads more than 4 kbps only first 35 seconds,after nothing. And after 5 minutes beeing connected to internet, it crashes, I have to reboot using the power button. Could it be from the kernel ?

----------

## furkan

I found my problem. It was that the wvdial recognize my modem like an hardmodem (hcf) now I can get connected to internet, firefox works, emerge works and so everything (I feel like an idiot  :Smile:  ).But the problem now is that after aproximately 2-3 minutes the internet disconnects and it gives me pppd error 16 and I have checked in the man page of pppd for the error 16 it sais modem hang ups and I have to reconnect... Did you know why ? Thanks so much for the help.

----------

## sternklang

 *furkan wrote:*   

> But the problem now is that after aproximately 2-3 minutes the internet disconnects and it gives me pppd error 16 and I have checked in the man page of pppd for the error 16 it sais modem hang ups and I have to reconnect

 

Sorry, it's been a few years since I've worked with a dial-up modem so I don't think I can help you with this problem. You could try searching the forums for this. Best of luck!   :Smile: 

----------

## furkan

Thanks so much for the helps. I will again install slamd64 and see the differences between that and gentoo.

EDIT:

Ok I have solved all my problems with kppp.

----------

## reynolds531

 *furkan wrote:*   

> Thanks so much for the helps. I will again install slamd64 and see the differences between that and gentoo.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok I have solved all my problems with kppp.

 

I would appreciate it if you could elaborate on how you solved your problems with wvdial and kppp. I think I have the same problem you had. How did you find out that wvdial wasn't properly recognizing your modem? What did you do to get kppp going? Any help would be appreciated, as this problem is driving me nuts.

----------

## furkan

In kppp, I go in the menu where it sais modem configuration and the I have changed where it sais CL or CF to CL/CF and everything was correct after.

----------

